# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 28)



## ripjack13 (Jul 9, 2017)

With the Pen makers here having a few swaps going on, this weeks Q? is along that line.

*How many custom made pens do you have in your personal collection? Either made by you or someone else....*
*
*
(not store bought ones*)*
*




*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the distributor of crazy islander hardwoods too...


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2017)

3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 9, 2017)

25-30

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 9, 2017)

Around 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 9, 2017)

About a dozen...some are from pen swaps and others are test pens that look and work OK, but are not suitable to sell.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2017)

I do not know a bunch. I do know Kathie has a beautiful art deco set @Bean_counter made them- I am lucky to even get to look at them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 9, 2017)

About 6. If you count the ones Gail squirreled away its probably more like 18


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2017)

I've got about a dozen. I lost my favorite one, a beautiful Texas Flag pen @Bean_counter made for me. Add a few more that Nikki and our child have to that number. We're lucky to have them! Tony


----------



## Ray D (Jul 9, 2017)

I have one. Each time I make one that I say I'm going to keep, it either gets sold or scooped up by family members.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

A lot!!!! I make a nice pen and then get attached to it


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2017)

2, both made by friends. And I don't carry them because I treasure them.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

None... I collect Predator Calls, and ink pens don't make much noise!



What I do have of my own are considered stock, destined for sale.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2017)

Probably about a dozen... all but one made by someone other than me. I carry two everyday, so they get used and abused.



rocky1 said:


> ...and ink pens don't make much noise!



You're not blowing hard enough

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

I have 12 or 15 that I've made for myself of that I've kept, plus another 12 or 15 that I've got that others have made.

My wife has about 3 dozen that I've made, plus a couple from others. Every once in a while she'll see a pen I've made that she likes and, well, it's gone and in her collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a couple but don't really use pens much, in my line of work. Now I use pencils every day so I go through hundreds of them a year.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 9, 2017)

Tony said:


> I've got about a dozen. I lost my favorite one, a beautiful Texas Flag pen @Bean_counter made for me. Add a few more that Nikki and our child have to that number. We're lucky to have them! Tony



Where is that pissed off emoticon?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a few that I got in swaps that sit on a shelf. For users I have a nice redwood burl satin finish I got from @Sprung I use to sign checks for work. I have a green and silver polyresin fountain pen I made for myself to take notes for work. Ink is avocado green so it doesn't sign checks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 9, 2017)

Got 1 ...... Ol @CWS made in the shop one day on a visit ..... But he's fast which didn't give me enough time to get into all the stuff he puts up real high .......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 9, 2017)

I can count to 3 so to answer this question I will post a picture of them later and have someone count them for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2017)

Only 1. Like it a lot! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Jul 9, 2017)

I have 4 all made others The his work for pissed off.


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm guessing at 10-15.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

DKMD said:


> You're not blowing hard enough



With 300+ Calls in the cabinet, and hanging on the wall, I don't need to blow on no ink pens! 

And, this is actually an old picture, there were only about 200 in here at that time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> With 300+ Calls in the cabinet, and hanging on the wall, I don't need to blow on no ink pens!
> 
> And, this is actually an old picture, there were only about 200 in here at that time!
> 
> View attachment 130795



Yikes you have to have a much bigger mouth than I thought to blow on all those..... ...................................

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Jul 9, 2017)

I've not explored pen making yet-- preferring to stay with the _bigger _stuff. Might think about it sometime, but don't hold your breath (read nothing into that--- have nothing against it)
As to pens in my "collection"; 3 or 4 from barters or gifts.


----------

